# Malibu 7 Canyon Classic / Gran Fondo San Diego



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone on the forum participated in either of these events, and whether they're well-organized/fun/safe...

Thanks again.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I haven't heard of it and would like to hear more about it.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I ride Malibu canyons a lot, but have never participate in the ride you mentioned. Malibu cayons are definitely FUN to ride because the climbs are scenics and all under 3-4 miles long.

As for "safety". Well, they are generally safe, but you must keep an ear out for coming cars because cars will not see you around the bends. If you wander into the middle, you may get hit around the bends (and I've seen too many folks who do this, and the cars could honk). The one climb that is dangerous is Mulholland. Mulholland is popular with sport cars and bikes on the weekend. I have given up riding Mulholland all together because of this as I've finally woken up.


----------

